# Registrierung der Rahmennummer bei Cube?



## j-man (2. April 2008)

Hallo,

wisst Ihr, ob es die Möglichkeit gibt, seine Rahmennummer bei Cube registrieren zu lassen (Diebstahlverfolgung)? Auf der Homepage habe ich nichts gefunden. 

Danke für Hinweise.


----------



## Folcan (2. April 2008)

Hi,

ich fahr auch nen Cube und beim Kauf hat der Händler die Rahmennummer Notiert und soweit ich weiß an Cube weitergegeben. Sonst weiß ich aber auch nich weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snevern (3. April 2008)

Wir Leiten die Nummern nicht weiter die werden bei uns auf nem Server gespeichert mit Nahme usw. 

Und ich habe auch noch nichts gehört davon ob man es machen kann !!!


Gruß Snevern


----------



## j-man (3. April 2008)

Snevern schrieb:


> Wir Leiten die Nummern nicht weiter die werden bei uns auf nem Server gespeichert mit Nahme usw.
> 
> Und ich habe auch noch nichts gehört davon ob man es machen kann !!!
> 
> ...



Bist Du denn Händler oder wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## tutterchen (3. April 2008)

das sieht man doch schon an seinem "nahmen"


----------



## Snevern (3. April 2008)

j-man schrieb:


> Bist Du denn Händler oder wie darf ich das verstehen?




Ich Arbeite im Fahrrad Laden und wir Führen auch Cube Räder!!!!


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Snevern (3. April 2008)

tutterchen schrieb:


> das sieht man doch schon an seinem "nahmen"



Oh ja das eine H ist zu viel sorry


----------



## j-man (3. April 2008)

ok. Wenn Ihr die Nummern nur bei EUCH speichert, habe ich natürlich nichts davon


----------

